# Ken's Fish



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am ordering some things from Kensfish.com Monday night. Wayne recommends their Won heaters highly. If anyone is interested post up here or email me by around 9ish on Monday night. I am having it shipped here and I can meet you somewhere. I am getting a decent sized air pump and some other goodies. So far shipping is only $10 via UPS. I amy spend the extra $8 and get it USPS priority. Check them out. They seem to have really good prices on a lot of stuff and come highly recommended on the net. 

Jim

PS. Oh yeah, :icon_fU: the 48.


----------

